# Best intro/title songs...



## Juub (Sep 8, 2014)

Alright motherfuckers. You're allowed to list only three title/intro songs you think everybody should listen to. Only 3. No honorable mentions or crap like that. Also, title/intro songs only. No stage or boss battles. I'll do the honors.

*Halo*










You're officially a man now.

*Ocarina of Time*










You're not a pussy if you cried. I did.

*Chrono Trigger*










If you don't know this theme. The word ''epic'' has no business being in your vocabulary.


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 8, 2014)

Back when 40k was metal
*Final Liberation*










*Dark Omen*










*Quake II*


----------



## Velocity (Sep 8, 2014)

I actually really love this song...

Legend of Grimrock


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 9, 2014)

My Three I guess (Opinion)

Kinda surprised nobody put this:

*Super Smash Bros. Melee Intro:*











----------------------------------------

*Maplestory Intro/Theme*











----------------------------------------


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2014)

*Panzer Dragoon Opening*











*Legend of Dragoon Opening Theme *


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 9, 2014)

[youtube]ZpbYyxuneis[/youtube]


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 12, 2014)

[youtube]QjmoZzPrals[/youtube]
[youtube]9FOza3P24ic[/youtube]
[youtube]IupSZxQVOXo[/youtube]


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2014)

^ You list the first Xillia's opening but not the second one!? Shame!

[YOUTUBE]MB4bvAK__Ks[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]avW1GELWND0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]nJGOW19sc44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 12, 2014)

> ^ You list the first Xillia's opening but not the second one!? Shame!


I'm actually contemplating on whether to post that or X1's.
Ultimately picked X1's though.


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2014)

>Thread about *music*
>"LOL look at the cinematics!"

That defeats the _entire_ purpose. The song needs to be able to stand on its own, not with some animated booster.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 12, 2014)

terraria's song is great


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2014)

krory said:


> >Thread about *music*
> >"LOL look at the cinematics!"
> 
> That defeats the _entire_ purpose. The song needs to be able to stand on its own, not with some animated booster.





You always have to be _that guy_ do you?


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2014)

When someone does something like this, yes.

At least I didn't bring up again how your sig is oversized (which it is. Still).


----------



## scerpers (Sep 13, 2014)

*UT2004*










*DEUS EX*










*MORROWIND*


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2014)

Welp, Scorp won.


----------



## VoodooKnight (Sep 13, 2014)

Chrono's is the best, so I suppose I'll just throw 2 that haven't been posted yet.

*Mega Man 3*












*Streets of Rage 2*












This isn't an intro, but fuckin' hell that Sax!
*Jinguji Saburo/Jake Hunter - Innocent Black*


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]k9IkmZLFkFw[/YOUTUBE]

It's pretty epic with or without the animation opening and it's personally my favourite out of all the FF opening intros I've seen/heard.


----------

